# [gelöst] world-update scheitert an zziplib..

## uhai

Scheint an der Doku von zziplib zu liegen - hier ist der build.log. 

Wie kann ich das richten? Oder sollte ich einen bug melden?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sat Feb 05, 2011 4:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Welchen python-Interpreter hast du eingestellt?

```
eselect python show
```

Mir scheints du verwendest python3.1, das kommt aber mit diesem print nicht zurecht.

----------

## Hollowman

Wenn du die Docs nicht brauchst entweder temporär ohne bauen

USE="-doc" emerge zziblib

oder dauerhaft in die /etc/portage/package.use eintragen

dev-libs/zziplib -doc

oder für alle Pakete in der make.conf -doc zu USE dazuschreiben.

Ich auch -doc in der make.conf stehen. Bis jetzt hat mir noch nichts gefehlt.

Sebastian

----------

## uhai

@franzf:

Danke, das war es - mit Python 2.6 lief es sauber durch. Woran hast Du das erkannt? Im build.log stand doch keine Angabe zum benötigten Python, oder habe ich das übersehen?

@Hollowman:

Hört sich einfach und effektiv an. Bin ich wieder nicht drauf gekommen... Danke für den Tip.

uhai

----------

## franzf

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Woran hast Du das erkannt?

 

Die geforderte Syntax an das "print" ist einer der großen Unterschiede zwischen python2 und python3.

```
  File "../../docs/makedocs.py", line 40

    print t_fileheader.get_filename(), t_fileheader.src_mainheader()

                     ^

```

print ohne Klammern geht nur mit python2, in python3 werden Klammern benötigt, deshalb lag der Verdacht einer inkompatiblen python-Version nahe.

----------

## uhai

ich sollte Python lernen...  :Smile: 

Danke sehr

uhai

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, genau, und wenn Du schon dabei bist, lerne doch bitte gleich C++, bash, awk, ruby, tk, tcl & co für all die anderen Ports, die scheitern könnten.  :Smile: 

----------

## uhai

würde ich ehrlich gerne, aber noch habe ich einen Vollzeit-Job , 3 Kinder und ein Denkmal zum restaurieren...

Da Python die Grundlage für portage ist und ich eh ein bisschen scripten wollte, würde ich trotzdem versuchen, hier einzusteigen...

bash sollte eigentlich jeder ein bisschen beherrschen, oder?

Ich bin es langsam leid, hier immer nur zu fragen und keine Antworten beisteuern zu können. Ich würde mich gerne ab und zu revanchieren können.

uhai

----------

